# (((NPC)))



## Power Armor (Oct 14, 2018)

1. Post NPC quote, do not give a source
2. Rate quotes you recognize with Feels
3. Compete for most recognized quote​


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 14, 2018)

I AM ERROR


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Damocles_Sword (Oct 14, 2018)

I love shorts,
They are comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 14, 2018)

Fuck drumpft and fuck white people
#resist


----------



## d12 (Oct 14, 2018)

Degenerates like you belong on a cross.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 14, 2018)

Orange man bad.


----------



## Trip (Oct 14, 2018)

It's current year.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 14, 2018)

Blue, Blue


----------



## John Titor (Oct 14, 2018)

I saw an alt-right the other day. Vile creatures they are!


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 14, 2018)

Wanna buy a duck?


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 14, 2018)

THIS IS THE PART WHERE YOU FALL DOWN AND BLEED TO DEATH! YEARGHH!!!


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 14, 2018)

Seth Rogan movies are super funny, especially the part where he smokes the weed.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 14, 2018)

I FELL ASLEEP


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Oct 14, 2018)

> *Do you know who ate all the donuts?*


NO! Do you know if leptons are really compound particles?


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 14, 2018)

Remember that a nonlethal takedown is always the most silent takedown.


----------



## Clop (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh? A wise guy, huh? Look, I'm tracing you right now, pal. We'll see how smart you feel with internal security all over your fricking ass. Dickhead!


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Oct 14, 2018)

Patrolling the Mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.

The worship of Talos is strictly forbidden.

We won't go quietly, the Legion can count on that.

Did you see those warrior's from Hammerfell? They got curved swords, _Curved. Swords._


----------



## tehpope (Oct 14, 2018)

Dear Sub-Human Filth,

I'm appealing to all of you stupid idiots to vote Democrat in 2018. That is if you have the basic education enough to read a ballot, anyway. I understand the majority of you racist rednecks can't even read this post, though. But those who can, please pass my message on to the rest of your inbred family.

We Democrats are morally, culturally and intellectually superior to you in every way. I will qualify myself by noting that I have a Liberal Arts degree from a college, which you obviously have never been to, if you even know what one is. I also have a black friend. I have been told by several professors that everything you hold dear is terrible. Therefore you, personally, are also terrible.

I don't know you, but I know that you're racist. I also know that you hate gay people and still get scared during lightning storms.

The religion which you hold closely, greatly believe in, and which brings you comfort--you are wrong because I'm smarter than you and I'm telling you so. It is one of the many reasons why you are stupid and I'm better than you.

You see, us Democrats want a system which helps everyone in the world. Our system is designed around love and kindness to everyone. If you don't agree, I hate you.

It's not too late to change. If you knew your history, which of course you don't, you'll remember a time in America when Indians were dragged away from their homes and forced to assimilate into white society. Well, we want to change that kind of behaviour (sorry for my spelling, as I'm not from your country) by making sure you go to college and have a small apartment in a big, busy coastal city, where you belong. That will help you rid yourselves of your backward, incorrect culture and way of thinking. We'll do everything we can to make sure you agree with us and say all the right things and not be brainwashed against thinking the same way we do.

All of you stupid, backward, redneck, racist, homophobic, uneducated yokels need to realize we're trying to build a classless society where we all get to live in harmony with each other, where we're all equal. If you only understood that you wouldn't be so much worse of a person than I am.

So please vote Democrat. Help me help you, you worthless motherfuckers.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 14, 2018)

Zee mime, seeing zat zee people are still not having fun, refusez to leave zis partee.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 14, 2018)

Do you get to the Cloud District very often? Oh, what am I saying. Of course you don't. 

I'll have you know that there's no PUSSSIIIIIEEEEE-


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 14, 2018)

I want to tell you the story of the creature from the vegetable soup, but I won’t because I don’t want to bother you with a story that has nothing to do with your adventure. If I keep talking about unrelated stuff, you might start ignoring important messages. It’s important for you to talk to people. Also, a person might give you a different message, depending on when you speak to them.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 14, 2018)

do you wanna have a bad time?


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 14, 2018)

You're not Alexander!


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 14, 2018)

We could of broke the glass ceiling if it wasn't for literal Christian white supremacist lashing back against progress
#notmypresident
*One reply later*
I'm not American you stupid alt-right virgin (ghetto laugh emoji)., I'm from Canada, go jerk off to anime porn in your moms basement (ok hand emoji + ghetto laugh emoji) #FuckTrump #Resist


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 14, 2018)

Look at you, hacker. A pathetic creature of meat and bone. Panting and sweating as you run through my corridors. How can you challenge a perfect immortal machine?


----------



## Prussian Blue (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't recall using teleportation, yet there I was. Alone. Naked.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Oct 14, 2018)

Stahp!
DAGH.
No!
Wuhuuuh!
Ohno!


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 14, 2018)

*dies*
Medic!


----------



## dysentery (Oct 14, 2018)

Pick a box
Its contents 
Will help you
on your way.


----------



## Bob Page (Oct 14, 2018)

Soon I will leave this body and death will have no meaning.


----------



## City On The Hill (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe you should try getting a job.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cheeto Drumpf suck Putin peepee


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 14, 2018)

My name is Miguel. I'm the best guide in Belem!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 14, 2018)

Flyyyin'... flyyin' in the skyyyy.... cliff racer flys so high.... flyinnn'...

I don't know you and I don't care to know you. Get out of my way before I have you slapped in irons.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Oct 14, 2018)

Welcome to Corneria!


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2018)

GET A SILK
BAG FROM THE
GRAVEYARD
DUCK TO LIVE
LONGER.


----------



## Konover (Oct 14, 2018)

_Whether we wanted it or not, we've stepped into a war with the Cabal on Mars. So let's get to taking out their command, one by one. Valus Ta'aurc. From what I can gather he commands the Siege Dancers from an Imperial Land Tank outside of Rubicon. He's well protected, but with the right team, we can punch through those defenses, take this beast out, and break their grip on Freehold._


----------



## Staffy (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2018)

Drumpfffffff bad, kill all whites, this site problematic, yikes.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 14, 2018)

Stop. Treating. These. People. Like. PEOPLE. Trumpers are not redeemable and not worth redeeming in the first place. They're the justly-forgotten remnants of an inferior world (and inferior mindset) that the 21st Century people they HATE evolved beyond and escaped


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Oct 14, 2018)

I don’t know if your older (16yo) groomer-handlers have broken the bad news to you yet, but karma points are not redeemable for waifu pillow-cases, Baja Blast, MAGA beanies, or tiddy volleyball vidya games. So punching at the downvote button with your Dew-‘n-jizz sticky little digits may make you feel like you’re wielding mighty katanas of vengeance, but it’s really no more productive than what you did to all of those crusty socks under your race car beds. But don’t let that stop you, lads! Avenge your brother Elliot! You are proud child soldiers in General Rodger’s personal army!


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 14, 2018)

“You’ve met a terrible fate haven’t you?”


----------



## Spelling Bee (Oct 14, 2018)

Hueeeh Hueeeh
Hueeeh Hueeeh
Hueeeh Hueeeh


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 14, 2018)

tehpope said:


> Dear Sub-Human Filth,
> 
> I'm appealing to all of you stupid idiots to vote Democrat in 2018. That is if you have the basic education enough to read a ballot, anyway. I understand the majority of you racist rednecks can't even read this post, though. But those who can, please pass my message on to the rest of your inbred family.
> 
> ...


----------



## shasetoma. (Oct 14, 2018)

They're masterworks all, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Oct 14, 2018)

I will wash the unclean!


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 14, 2018)

Truth is, the game was rigged from the start
Also obligatory i never asked for this and ADAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 14, 2018)

Do you get to the Cloud District very often? Oh, what am I saying, of course you don't.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

About that Beer i Owed ya


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 14, 2018)

You’ve got a real bounce to your step. I bet you’re quite the acrobat!


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 14, 2018)

I wanted orange. It gave me lemon-lime.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 14, 2018)

What can Easy Pete do for ya?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2018)

How quickly the tide turns.


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 14, 2018)

*RED*
WOLOLOLOLO
*BLUE*


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 14, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> *RED*
> WOLOLOLOLO
> *BLUE*


ERECTUS


----------



## Dragon Face (Oct 14, 2018)

Reported you for toxic behavior.


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 14, 2018)

Wubba wubba, I'm in the pink today boy!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 14, 2018)

I WILL DESTROY YOU! GO GO GO! ENEMIES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Deluxe (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello, my friend. Stay awhile and listen.


----------



## Andrei Tarkovsky (Oct 14, 2018)

You are comparing marginalized people speaking up with the privileged majority using power to shut down. 

Let's try it one more time:

THINGS AFFECT MARGINALIZED PEOPLE DIFFERENTLY THAN NON-MARGINALIZED PRIVILEGED PEOPLE

I didn't want to hate you either but your comments are infuriating and despicable. "some kind of liberal cause", you mean anti-oppression? I'm sorry to break it to you, but movies have a really really big impact on society and how people view certain things. Why shouldn't people be allowed to express their concern at being marginalized by a platform as large as this?

LMAO. As if marginalized people don’t seek out other marginalized groups to feel superior too!

You being a PoC does not exclude you from still being able to spew some hateful and dumbfounded bullshit.

My blood is boiling over the level of deliberate obtuseness some have displayed here. Can't begin to imagine what trans members feel reading some of these comments.

I think the conversation has ended already. There's nothing left to say other than I hope our trans members know that if people marginalize them around here they have a lot of good friends and we will be by their side (as I'm sure the mod team will).

I encourage our trans members to reach out to any one of us anytime you feel marginalized or whatever the issue might be. We are here for you. We will never, ever tolerate that.

“people aren’t allowed to be regressive” oh poor you

ps: 4chan, breitbart and stormfront are some of the many avenues you can unleash your conservative thoughts freely


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh no … Its probably those Anomalous Materials people again. Always pushing their equipment too hard, dabbling in who-knows-what. I'd be surprised if there's one good brain among them.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Oct 14, 2018)

* Ice cream? god I love ice cream!*


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 14, 2018)

Mages and templars, and innocent people caught in the middle. Some things never change.

We stand upon the precipice of change. The world fears the inevitable plummet into the abyss. Watch for that moment - and when it comes, do not hesitate to leap. It is only when you fall that you learn whether you can fly.


----------



## Wallace (Oct 14, 2018)

Well done. Here come the test results: You are a horrible person. That's what it says: A horrible person. We weren't even testing for that.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 14, 2018)

Staffy said:


>



Hey, that's my line! That is most unfortunate.

I hid myself while I tried to repair myself.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Oct 14, 2018)

*Someone brings up something criticizing something in a chat*
LET PEOPLE ENJOY THINGS GOD DAMN


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah yes, we've been expecting you. You'll have to be recorded before you're officially released. There are a few ways we can do this and the choice is yours.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 14, 2018)

All your base are belong to us.
You have no chance to survive, make your time.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tehpope (Oct 14, 2018)

You know, hot dogs get a bad rap. They got a cool shape, they got protein.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 14, 2018)

BY AZURA, *BY AZURA*, *BY AZURA!!!*


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 14, 2018)

"Cocky little freak!"


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 14, 2018)

Zug zug.


----------



## Kurtzko (Oct 15, 2018)

A bomb?!


----------



## John Titor (Oct 15, 2018)

Have you heard of the High Spergs?


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 15, 2018)

if you can't beat them join them.


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 15, 2018)

I got a shotgun.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 15, 2018)

I love how half the posts are about NPCs and the rest are angry right-wingers trying to mock the left


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I love how half the posts are about NPCs and the rest are angry right-wingers trying to mock the left


Too deep 5 me


----------



## RatManStan (Oct 15, 2018)

Nobody's dick's that long, not even Long Dick Johnson, and he had a fucking long dick. Thus, the name.


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 15, 2018)

One side!


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 16, 2018)

Enchantment!


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 16, 2018)

Why do you have naked women all over you?


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm a cool guy. I've got a girlfriend!


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 16, 2018)

Heyyyyy, ya missed, pal.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 16, 2018)

For it was said they had become like these peculiar demons which dwell in matter, but in whom no light may be found.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Oct 16, 2018)

Go away, I only speak to sailors.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 16, 2018)

Heard they're reforming the Dawnguard, vampire hunters or something, in the old fort near Riften. Might consider joining up myself.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Oct 16, 2018)

I'M A GOD! HOW CAN YOU KILL A GOD? WHAT A GRAND AND INTOXICATING INNOCENCE.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 16, 2018)

But Thou Must!


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

Please insert ps2 disk.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Oct 17, 2018)

I got a gun, Bitch!


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh you flat homie?  I would think you was fiendin' but ain't no fiends that fat.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 18, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I love how half the posts are about NPCs and the rest are angry right-wingers trying to mock the left


Libtard


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 18, 2018)

RatManStan said:


> Nobody's dick's that long, not even Long Dick Johnson, and he had a fucking long dick. Thus, the name.


Yeah, I got that part, thanks.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 18, 2018)

Leave me alone. I'm busy.


----------



## MookBong (Oct 18, 2018)

fuck off k**I piece of shit.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 18, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> But Thou Must!


You can't get ye flask.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 18, 2018)

Ghostapplesause said:


> Did you see those warriors from Hammerfell? They got curved penises, _Big. Curved. Penises._



ftfy


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 18, 2018)

I only speak to sailors.


----------



## Clorex (Oct 18, 2018)

So this meme is cancer now right? 

Gamergate 2 electric boogaloo


----------



## HenryKissiger (Oct 18, 2018)

I just fixed that gate... Nobody say 'gate' to me...


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Oct 18, 2018)

The entire executive branch is hand-picked. Nineteen of the last twenty-three U.S. presidents have been members of the Trilateral Commission. The Trilateral Commission is financed by the Rockefellers and the Rothschilds.


----------



## Keine (Oct 18, 2018)

A turtle made it to the water!


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 20, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Black_Pilled/status/1053515704777900032


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm the Bickering Torch - least that's what people call me, anyways. I prefer to call myself _El Grande Queso_.


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm Pincho
I'm Pancho
I'm Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 22, 2018)

*B-17 Bomber*


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 24, 2018)

COCKY LITTLE FREAKS


----------

